# Well water pump



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

I have one of these that I haven't used in quite some time. This was installed over 40(?)ish years ago by a friend. He found it with one of those "water sticks". He would go around our property with this stick and he said it would tell where the water is. I have no clue because this seamed like "thats the way they do it" method back then.

I'm wondering if it still works, I'm going to try this weekend to see.

[attachment=0:tim0tshu]Well water manual pump.jpg[/attachment:tim0tshu]


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I am curious about this as well, I'm looking at a property that is on well water, and I would like to see if I could install one of these on that land (IF I get it!). They also have little solar powered pumps you can install on them if grid goes down and water is turned off around the county.

Look foreword to seeing if you strike water!


----------



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am intrested in purchacing property with water available as well, although I have heard that if you have aquifers in your area and are able to pay the extra money to tap into it, they are less likely to become contaminated any one know or have experience?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm on a well. We drove our first one in 1968, the replacement had to be dug by a pro with permit.

The first one was 28' deep, though about 3' of hardpan(clay), that dried up after Nestle/Ice Mountain started pumping out 1 million gallons.

I would think that 3 ' of clay would stop most ground contaminents


----------



## stormpump (Aug 18, 2012)

Some of you may be interested in the developments in this thread; http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/1078-pump-your-well-when-power-out-2.html#post8186


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As a matter of interest, how diid wells get started on properties in the first place many years ago? 
Did the landowners simply dig down in the blind hope that water was down there?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Witching Stick, or drive a pipe in the ground by a lake or river that you can see water in.

A actual well digging would be troublesome. You'd have to dig a few feet, put in some retaining structure, then dig down some more, repeat as neccessary


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

i have an approximatly 70' well. I dont want to spend 1000+ on a whole house hand pump. so my question is can i drop a garden hose in the well and pump out water with a barrel pump or hand crank type transfer pump?. will the hose just collapse in? would I need to put a footvalve on the end of the hose and fill the hose prior to pumping? If this were to work it be considerably less $$$ than the stainless hand pump.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

oh and btw the red hand pump pictured at the begining of this thread will pump water at depths of 20' or less


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

After some further talk with some well experts I will be able to use the style pump in the pic as a back up to my submersible. While my well is deep the water level is shallow enough to use the shallow well pump..I tied a bobber to a piece of string to see where the water level actually is. The experts say that the level will not change more than a few feet. and i wont mind carrying buckets afew feet to the house. t .


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

The Bear said:


> [attachment=0:tim0tshu]Well water manual pump.jpg[/attachment:tim0tshu]


I remember these when I was a kid, I also remember that they were huge pain in arse to work.

Funny thing is....... I was thinking if they still made these when I joined this forum a couple days ago.


----------

